# More Egyptian themed stuff from Puppets War



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Surfing the net and found these. LINK


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

assuming these are terminator pads they look quite awesome something different from an eagle or the other known symbols/animals/halfstatues we have seen on shoulder pads


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo tempting to make a StarGate army now...

Jaffa Kree!


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

These guys do a lot of very funky stuff, I got some of their Apis shoulder pads for my Minotaurs and some of the Temistokles heads. They do by the looks of it do standard Marine size and Terminator size pads, the detail and casting is very good, they are "slightly smaller than standard Marine shoulder pads but with the extra detail they look pretty awesome! 

See pic attached.


----------

